# frillbacks



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Some frillbacks


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Missed this yesterday. Always good to see frillback photos! Rec reds, blacks and a dun there! Do you have any other colors? How long have you had frillbacks?


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

hm, dun nice.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I have some blues I will get some yellows and some white from a friend will post pic when I get them


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool, nice colours. Always like to see people breeding the rarer colours. I really want black and recessive red frillbacks.


----------

